
We think in graphs - bholdr
Now that Facebook said it, it must be true! &quot;designers and developers thinks in terms of graph of data&quot;<p>I agree! We need a global and open network, graph-based service abstraction to make it easy for everyone (not just Facebook) to build great information apps.
======
t2015_08_25
Yeah I hear ya.

Basically, anything anyone says is a mere model. Saying we think in graphs
is...great... in as far as it helps us to use graphs as a model for thought.
And it may help us get far, or help us accomplish someone else's agenda, but
the way we think is much, much more than merely "in graphs." And people have
been researching it for thousands of years.

~~~
bholdr
True, there is much more to it. By "We" was referring to developers and
product designers and by "thinking in graphs" I wasn't referring to a
particular data structure rather that is more natural for people for grasp
concepts based on association to other concepts and context.

